# Where to get OC 703



## kermyb123 (May 21, 2008)

Just wondering where one would find 700 series product? Home Depot - Lowes? Or do I need to find a supply house?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Look at either HVAC or metal building insulation supply houses. If you can't find it locally, PM me.

Bryan


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

http://www.atsacoustics.com/cat--Fiberglass-and-Mineral-Wool-Batts-and-Boards--106.html

I use the Rockboard 60, much cheaper. Search google for roxul rockboard 60 and you will be able to compare specs with the 705/703.


----------



## kermyb123 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the tip... Anyone here ever work with both? Cheaper rearly means as good or better then....


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

SRR said:


> http://www.atsacoustics.com/cat--Fiberglass-and-Mineral-Wool-Batts-and-Boards--106.html
> 
> I use the Rockboard 60, much cheaper. Search google for roxul rockboard 60 and you will be able to compare specs with the 705/703.


ATS is much more expensive than a local HVAC, and Rockboard is only good if you are framing it, as it is not as rigid as 703 or equivalent. Things to keep in mind.

I got 12 - 24x48x2" 703 shipped from EJ Davis about 1 year ago for $120. $220.68 from ATS.


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

Rockboard 60 is rigid, I should know I have 8 traps, unframed standing up, or leaning against the walls without frames. :scratch:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

SRR said:


> Rockboard 60 is rigid, I should know I have 8 traps, unframed standing up, or leaning against the walls without frames. :scratch:


No, you're right, I was thinking of Rock Wool. Still, 703 can be had for cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

Rockboard 60 is equal to 705, not 703. Seems to me the ATS price is very good.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Actually, though it's density is similar, it's acoustic properties are much different from 705 (better in the low end)

Bob Gold's Numbers:

All 2", OC noted on wall, Roxul not specified mounting

Hz. 125, 250, 500, 1000, 2000, 4000, NRC
OC703 0.17 0.86 1.14 1.07 1.02 0.98 1.00
OC705 0.16 0.71 1.02 1.01 0.99 0.99 0.95
RockBoard (RXL 60?) 0.32 0.81 1.06 1.02 0.99 1.04 0.95

I'd still call around to get some quotes, especially if you have a distributor locally. I've never ordered 705/RXL 60, but if ATS is twice the price on 703, then I would hazard a guess that there is $$ to be saved on their other products as well.

Has anyone out there bought or gotten quoted 705 or RXL 60 from a distributor such as EJ Davis?

Where to buy Roxul: 
http://www.roxul.com/sw34444.asp


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

EJ Davis is currently quoting me $182 for eight pieces of 2x4 703 shipped to Colorado (that's $12 each for the 703 and $43 each for two shipping cartons). Marshall, do you know how you got to the $120 number for twelve pieces? A certain rep or something?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I bought about a year and a half ago, so prices have certainly gone up. Ican't imagine they would have gone up that much, though. Maybe they figured out they were undercharging?

Susan Slater was who I dealt with at the time. You can also try Hamilton Something or other, here's my 18 month old quote from them...

Marshall, Thank you for visiting our site. OC 703 plain is in stock here in
Pittsburgh and your cost is .69 per sf. plus sales tax and frt. If you wish
to place an order please call Brian at 1 -800-233-3232 ext. 24 Thank You,
Doug


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hmmm. Thanks, Marshall. I'm also dealing with Susan. Maybe prices did go up, or perhaps it's shipping/gas. I'm also talking with Bryan, so we'll see what he comes up with.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

They should come in boxes of 6, so is it the same price per if you order 12?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Not sure. It sounds like they were going to rebox them to four each. They did not advise that it might be better to buy two boxes of six. That's kinda what I'm looking at now with Bryan, and it looks like shipping is less for six than for four. Not sure why... I'm going to get _something_, though; I've waited long enough for room treatments.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

More power to ya. I'm sure Bryan's helping you look at alternative like mineralwool and acoustic cotton?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Mineral wool is slightly less but I just personally hate working with it - ESPECIALLY if there's any kind of cutting going on. It just crumbles and makes a mess. 703 is MUCH easier to work with.

Cotton is great and actually performs slightly better in the bottom end but it's almost double the cost for the same density and thickness as 703 - even when discounted. The advantage of the cotton is that if you don't mind the look, you can get it in a variety of colors and just hang it plain without worrying about framing or covering it.

Overall, 703 is the bang for the buck, 'swiss army knife' for treatments. 

Bryan


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Acoustimac.com has 6 sheets of 2" 703 for $79.95. They did not give a shipping charge.


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

Can you fill me in why you would want 703 over RIGID rockboard 60? Which is more comparable to 705, which is way more expensive then 703.

It is cheap to my eyes from ATS, it has better bass response, it is easy to work with, why is 703 even in contention?

I give up. :surrender:


----------



## kermyb123 (May 21, 2008)

I have read that 703 offers lower fq bass properties....??


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

First of all, you don't need anything that dense for most applications. When putting up in thicker chunks, 703 - 3lb density will work just fine - sometimes better. 

The other is simply ease of working with. I HATE working with mineral wool if I have to cut it. It crumbles at the drop of a hat where 703 cuts straight and easy like butter with a sharp knife. The mineral wool can hold together OK if you get the good stuff but most of it isn't any fun.

Also, that $80 isn't any great price for 703 and ATS is asking $86 for 6 pcs. I can get it for you for $69 all day long. So now, the Rockboard 60 is $60 and the 703 is $69. 

Bryan


----------

